# Seeking movers or "man with a van"



## GraceS

Hi All--

Does anyone know of a "man with a van," or moving company that can help with a small apartment move within Paris? 

Specifically, I'm looking for a person or company who can pack my things, transport them across town to my new apartment, and unpack them. Total amount is 9 small/medium bags and suitcases. Recent surgery means I can't do anything physically taxing, and it's just a little too much to ask of a friend. 

Timeframe is within the next three weeks. Exact date is flexible. All advice welcome!


----------



## Clic Clac

You might find it's too small for the van-man to be interested.

Maybe by bike? Try googling 'paris déménagement par velo'.
This one popped up :









Carton Plein : Accueil


Association d'insertion socio-professionnelle, Carton Plein forme au réemploi de cartons, la livraison et déménagements à vélo dans Paris.




cartonplein.org





Failing that, will they fit in a large taxi?
Explain to the company when you phone - presuming you don't live on the 10th floor with no lift !


----------



## Bevdeforges

Take a look at the two listings in the Paris FUSAC and see if either one of them is a possibility. Services Offered - FUSAC Paris Classifieds 

Both say they'll do "small jobs" - but if you're out of commission from your surgery, it could be worthwhile to look into either or both moving services. (And they speak English - or at least they advertise in English.)


----------



## GraceS

Clic Clac said:


> You might find it's too small for the van-man to be interested.
> 
> Maybe by bike? Try googling 'paris déménagement par velo'.
> This one popped up :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carton Plein : Accueil
> 
> 
> Association d'insertion socio-professionnelle, Carton Plein forme au réemploi de cartons, la livraison et déménagements à vélo dans Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cartonplein.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Failing that, will they fit in a large taxi?
> Explain to the company when you phone - presuming you don't live on the 10th floor with no lift !


Thanks Clic, this is an interesting option. I'll contact the company today.

And yes, all my belongings could easily fit in a large taxi. The challenge is that I need someone to do all the packing and unpacking. When I said above that I "can't do anything physically taxing" I mean that I have to buy 500 ml bottles of milk because 1 liter is too heavy for me to lift. I cannot stoop, lift or carry ANYTHING.

Yes, I have friends who could help. But they have all already been so awesome--with one bringing me home from the hospital and getting me settled, another working for three hours to fill and organize my mountain of prescriptions and nurse visits, and yet another visiting me several times a week to help with things I can't do--that I was hoping to hire out the packing/moving/unpacking.


----------



## GraceS

Bevdeforges said:


> Take a look at the two listings in the Paris FUSAC and see if either one of them is a possibility. Services Offered - FUSAC Paris Classifieds
> 
> Both say they'll do "small jobs" - but if you're out of commission from your surgery, it could be worthwhile to look into either or both moving services. (And they speak English - or at least they advertise in English.)


Thanks Bev. Yes, I've contacted all possible leads via Fusac.fr and AngloInfo. No luck. The problem seems to be that this project of pack/move/unpack falls in a nowhereland between the services offered by movers, personal assistants and handymen. I've also contacted the established expat help services, like "Your Friend in Paris" but again, this falls through the cracks. 

If I were back in the US, I'd simply find a reliable young person who wanted to make $25 an hour cash for the approximately 8 hours it will take to pack, move via G7 van, and unpack. But here in Paris, I haven't been able to find anyone like that either.


----------



## BackinFrance

GraceS said:


> Thanks Clic, this is an interesting option. I'll contact the company today.
> 
> And yes, all my belongings could easily fit in a large taxi. The challenge is that I need someone to do all the packing and unpacking. When I said above that I "can't do anything physically taxing" I mean that I have to buy 500 ml bottles of milk because 1 liter is too heavy for me to lift. I cannot stoop, lift or carry ANYTHING.
> 
> Yes, I have friends who could help. But they have all already been so awesome--with one bringing me home from the hospital and getting me settled, another working for three hours to fill and organize my mountain of prescriptions and nurse visits, and yet another visiting me several times a week to help with things I can't do--that I was hoping to hire out the packing/moving/unpacking.


The company in Clickie's link does also offer a packing service under sur mesure I think it is.


----------



## CactusCharly

GraceS said:


> Thanks Bev. Yes, I've contacted all possible leads via Fusac.fr and AngloInfo. No luck. The problem seems to be that this project of pack/move/unpack falls in a nowhereland between the services offered by movers, personal assistants and handymen. I've also contacted the established expat help services, like "Your Friend in Paris" but again, this falls through the cracks.
> 
> If I were back in the US, I'd simply find a reliable young person who wanted to make $25 an hour cash for the approximately 8 hours it will take to pack, move via G7 van, and unpack. But here in Paris, I haven't been able to find anyone like that either.


Hi 
You can place a job offer on the Fusac website www;fusac;fr and you'll find lots of young peole ready to help .


----------



## JayBee1

Hello Grace. Not sure of your comfort level with apps, but we used yoojo. It posts your request and puts you in touch with someone with a van etc. We had the same requirements as you (except for the packing) You can put that in the request. Hopefully you are okay with apps or have someone that can help you. Yoojo


----------



## GraceS

Thanks for these suggestions, Cactus and JayBee.

I put the word out here and elsewhere about what I needed, and, happily, I now have several options to choose from. I'll post back in a few weeks with an update to help others with similar needs.


----------



## GraceS

GraceS said:


> I'm looking for a person or company who can pack my things, transport them across town to my new apartment, and unpack them. Total amount is 9 small/medium bags and suitcases. Recent surgery means I can't do anything physically taxing, and it's just a little too much to ask of a friend.


As promised, I'm following up about the results of my search for packing and moving help in Paris. I contacted:

1. Expat resources, like Fusac and AngloInfo
No luck: the range went from non-responsive to possible scam. 

2. Small "social mission" companies
Carton Plein Carton Plein : Accueil
Suggested here by Clic Clac. They seemed professional and responsive. 

Lulu Dans Ma Rue Lulu dans ma rue : bricolage, ménage, travaux & services à domicile
Because Carton Plein focused mostly on transport, I chose "Lulu," which specializes in customized moving, cleaning and other home tasks. I was pleased with the results, and they'll be first on my list to call in the future if I need any of the services they provide. They're in Paris and Lyon. 

Thanks to all who responded. Hope this follow-up helps others!


----------

